# What Chen style could this be?



## CrawlingCat (Sep 20, 2018)

I went to a chen style tai chi course, but cannot identify what style the form is that we´re practising. It´s only beginning now and haven´t had courage to ask what sort of chen style the teacher is doing... 

Does anyone recognize chen form that starts with curving hands in the air like following lines of a big balloon and then laying hands down in front pelvis. Not just raising and laying them down, but making a big circle-form in the air. After that three small circles with hands, in front of pelvis. Not just one but three. And so on. Haven´t found eany example videos on the internet that would start with these movements or seem like the form we´re doing. I don´t remember too much of the rest form so won´t describe it here.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 20, 2018)

Ask the teacher what it is.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 20, 2018)

Without a video of the full form it is hard to tell, you pretty much described something similar to Laojia Yilu, Laojia erlu, a couple of the short forms and at least 1 competition form.

Best bet, as crane said...ask the teacher


----------



## CrushingFist (Oct 31, 2018)

Name of teacher? location?


----------



## ChenAn (Jan 3, 2019)

Arguably it reminds me Zhu Tiancai endless wrist circles. But of course it hard to tell without seeing it.

Also if teacher knows what he is teaching there shouldn’t be any mystery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

